# Fürht ein Uncut Patch für Fallout New Vegas zum Bann des Steam-Accounts ?



## DrHasenbein (8. August 2011)

*Führt ein Uncut Patch für Fallout New Vegas zum Bann des Steam-Accounts ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mir für 9,99 EUR die deutsche Version von FALLOUT NEW VEGAS   geholt ( bitte keine Hinweise in die Richtung, dass ich ja dann selber  Schuld bin wenn es geschnitten ist )

nun habe ich einen uncut Patch gefunden der anscheinend auch funktioniert

meine Frage ist: kann das Verwenden dieses Patches zum Accountbann bei  Steam führen? Ich habe circa 100 Spiele auf dem Account und will einen  Bann verständlicher Weise nicht riskieren

Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## xe3r (8. August 2011)

Ich habe einen Uncut Patch bei Fallout 3 genutzt und wurde nicht gebannt. Kann mir das auch nicht vorstellen, das du wegen eines Spiels, was nur für Einzelspieler ist, einen Bann bekommst.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

DrHasenbein schrieb:


> ... meine Frage ist: kann das Verwenden dieses Patches zum Accountbann bei  Steam führen? Ich habe circa 100 Spiele auf dem Account und will einen  Bann verständlicher Weise nicht riskieren


 
"Valve may terminate your Account or a particular Subscription for any conduct or activity *that Valve believes is illegal*"

Es _kann _also laut den Steam AGB dazu führen.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> "Valve may terminate your Account or a particular Subscription for any conduct or activity *that Valve believes is illegal*"
> 
> Es _kann _also laut den Steam AGB dazu führen.


So als nicht Steam-User mal vielleicht etwas naiv gefragt. Wenn man Steam auf Offline einstellen würde, wie könnten die in diesem Fall dann einen Uncut-Patch überhaupt feststellen?


----------



## xe3r (9. August 2011)

In den AGBs steht aber auch:



> ... Steam und die Software können Funktionen enthalten, um Software-, Hardwarevorgänge oder anderen Maßnahmen zu identifizieren, die Spielern einen unfairen Vorteil gewähren, wenn sie Mehrspielerversionen von Software, anderen Valve-Produkten oder Modifikationen davon benutzen („Cheats“). Sie verpflichten sich, weder Cheats zu erstellen, noch Dritte in irgendeiner Form bei der Erstellung von Cheats zu unterstützen. Sie verpflichten sich, weder direkt noch indirekt den Ablauf von Software auszuschalten, zu umgehen oder sonstwie zu behindern, die das Ziel hat, die Verwendung von Cheats zu verhindern oder zu melden. ...



Und Fallout gehört keinem Mehrspielerspiel an und einen unfairen Vorteil verschafft man sich dadurch auch nicht. Außerdem greift man nicht in die Software von Steam ein, ich verändere lediglich mein gekauftes Produkt.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

xe3r schrieb:


> In den AGBs steht aber auch:
> 
> Und Fallout gehört keinem Mehrspielerspiel an und einen unfairen Vorteil verschafft man sich dadurch auch nicht. Außerdem greift man nicht in die Software von Steam ein, ich verändere lediglich mein gekauftes Produkt.


 Nur weil es einen Abschnitt über Online Cheats gibt, heißt das doch nicht, daß das Offline Ändern automatisch aus dem Schneider ist..  

Man beachte diesbezüglich folgenden Abschnitt: 


> "Soweit nicht ausdrücklich in Abschnitt 2(C) im Hinblick auf den [Source] SDK  genehmigt, ist es Ihnen untersagt, die Software oder beliebige sonstige  Software, auf die Sie über Steam Zugriff haben, ausschnittsweise oder  vollständig, in beliebiger Form zu vervielfältigen, übersetzen,  dekompilieren, *bearbeiten, darauf basierende abhängige Werke zu schaffen*  oder Inhabervermerke zu entfernen, sofern sie nicht hierzu im Voraus  von Valve eine schriftliche Genehmigung erhalten haben."



und ein uncut Patch ist nun mal ein berbeitetes, darauf basierendes äbhängiges Werk - egal, ob du oder jemand anders den erstellt hat: *du* hast *deine *Installation durch die Installation des Uncut Patches geändert.

dh Valve _kann _dir rein rechtlich bei Nutzung irgendwas sperren.


Die Frage ist, was dieser Patch alles macht: wenn du dadurch gar kein Steam mehr benötigst, um das Spiel zu spielen, und die Dateien irgendwo außerhalb des Steamordners hast ...


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> So als nicht Steam-User mal vielleicht etwas naiv gefragt. Wenn man Steam auf Offline einstellen würde, wie könnten die in diesem Fall dann einen Uncut-Patch überhaupt feststellen?


 Der Steam Offline Modus heißt, daß du darin deine Spiele auch offline spielen kannst.
Trotzdem musst du irgendwann mal wieder online gehen, weil Steam sich nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder beim Server melden will.


----------



## MisterSmith (9. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Der Steam Offline Modus heißt, daß du darin deine Spiele auch offline spielen kannst.
> Trotzdem musst du irgendwann mal wieder online gehen, weil Steam sich nach einer gewissen Zeit wieder beim Server melden will.


 Okay, danke für die Info.


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. August 2011)

Danke für die Antworten bisher

jetzt bin ich doch ziemlich verunsichert und denke, dass ich die Finger von diesem Uncut-Patch lasse. Ich benötige zwar nach wie vor Steam um das Spiel zu starten, habe es also nicht gecrackt oder sowas, aber mir ist das Ganze doch eine Spur zu heiss


----------



## xe3r (9. August 2011)

Die Diskusionen bringen wohl nicht viel über was darf man oder nicht. Eindeutig erfährst du es nur, wenn du Valve direkt fragst.

Dann halt so probieren:



> Man braucht seine Exe nicht zu Modifizieren oder ein patch zu saugen um Fallot Uncut zu machen!!!
> 
> Einfach in euer Hauptsave Ordner von FalloutNV gehen und
> in der .INI "Fallout" und "FalloutPrefs"
> ...



Auf den Schreibschutz der Datei achten. Angaben sind ohne Gewähr, ich habe es selber nicht getestet, da ich meine Version aus der Schweiz bekommen habe und sie Uncut ist.


----------



## DrHasenbein (9. August 2011)

der von dir zitierte Weg scheint leider seit irgend einem vergangenen Patch nicht mehr zu funktionieren

naja .... vielleicht frage ich wirklich mal bei Valve direkt an


----------



## chbdiablo (9. August 2011)

Ich bin jetzt langjähriger Steam Nutzer und lese auch öfters im Forum, dass irgendjemand wegen Mods oder ähnlichem gebannt wurde, ist mir nicht bekannt und wäre auch arg komisch. Ich würde jede Mod bzw. auch so einen Uncut Patch ohne zu zögern installieren. 
Vor längerer Zeit bei Episode 2 hab ich sogar selbst mal einen benutzt.


----------



## Exar-K (9. August 2011)

Lass dich nicht verunsichern von dem, was hier geschrieben wird.
Du kannst modifizieren und verändern soviel du willst. Solang es dir im Multiplayer keine spielerischen Vorteile bringt (was dann als Cheat betrachtet werden kann), hast du nichts zu befürchten.

PS: Ja, ich habe schon Dateien bei Dutzenden meiner Steamspiele modifiziert (sowohl Multi- als auch Singleplayer). Sei es Grafik, Steuerung, Gewaltdarstellung, Performance, usw.


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Hmm, ich hab bei COD : BO die englischen Sprachdateien in den Steam Ordner kopiert und ini Dateien modifiziert, auch absolut ohne Probleme.


----------



## Worrel (9. August 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Lass dich nicht verunsichern von dem, was hier geschrieben wird.
> Du kannst modifizieren und verändern soviel du willst.


_Kann _man sicherlich. _Darf _man aber ggfalls laut AGB nicht.



> Solang es dir im Multiplayer keine spielerischen Vorteile bringt (was dann als Cheat betrachtet werden kann), hast du nichts zu befürchten.


 Wobei man sich natürlich die Frage stellen muss, was wann in welchem Spiel als "spielerischer Vorteil" angesehen wird - das kann ja schon ein geänderter Skin für einen Gegnertypen sein, der dann im MP besser zu erkennen ist - obwohl der Skin vielleicht rein aus ästhetischer Sicht erstellt wurde ...


----------



## Vordack (9. August 2011)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wobei man sich natürlich die Frage stellen muss, was wann in welchem Spiel als "spielerischer Vorteil" angesehen wird - das kann ja schon ein geänderter Skin für einen Gegnertypen sein, der dann im MP besser zu erkennen ist - obwohl der Skin vielleicht rein aus ästhetischer Sicht erstellt wurde ...



Hmmm, wie viele menschliche Gegner trifft man den in Fallout NV? Hab schon gehört es soll da nen MP geben, hab ihn selbst nur noch nicht gefunden


----------

